# Headaches and nausea from Klonapin?



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have been taking Paxil 10 mg and Klonapin .5 mg in the morning for weeks now. Last week I started taking Klonapin .5 mg at night as well to help me sleep. It helps a little bit. I have had to also take Benadryl at night too to get me through the night. However, I've been waking up with terrible headaches and nausea that last most of the day. Could the Klonapin be causing this?


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

I looked through PDR and found that Klonopin may cause headache and nausea.


----------



## 14486 (Mar 20, 2007)

My psychiatrist is denying this and is refusing to change my medication. I keep telling him I feel much worse since I started this combination but he refuses to believe it is medication related. This is the problem that keeps getting worse: doctors pin every worsening or addition of a side effect on my anxiety and ibs.


----------

